# Happy Birthday Jesus is my friend



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 1, 2010)

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 07-01-2010:

-Jesus is my friend (born 1966, Age: 44)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jul 1, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!! Today is also my dad's 50th. If it wasn't for him I wouldn't be here.


----------



## baron (Jul 1, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## dudley (Jul 1, 2010)

Happy Birthday brother!


----------

